# Low cost ferry crossings still available



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just had an e mail from TEF. Click below.

http://www.transeuropaferries.com/index.php?page=aktualno&newsid=25

Given the price of the short hop, (£32.00 return) it is really quite rude not to travel at these prices!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Just had a look, the site booking form isn't working properly and camper van is limited to 6mt :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had a look, the site booking form isn't working properly and camper van is limited to 6mt :roll:


  Most of the ones I have looked at have had the same thing when trying to book September/October and no return journies possible in 2007. I know they usually change the prices in November for the next year. But you would think they would give some idea?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TEF*

Hi

Vehicles over 6.00m must be booked by phone. There is a surcharge of £6.00 per metre (from memory)

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: TEF*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Vehicles over 6.00m must be booked by phone.


Yes, that's standard practice but I couldn't even get the booking form to work for a "normal" :roll: camper ..


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, just tried the site got a quote of £53 for dep. Sept.29 & ret.Nov.29
Looks good to me.

Cheers Alex.


----------

